# samba automount



## kr651129 (Aug 6, 2012)

I've setup a samba share on my home server and can access it just fine but I have two questions.

1) Can I automount the share at boot?

2) Using dyndns I can access my server from outside my home network but I'd like the automount of samba select if it needs to mount via the local IP or the static IP.


----------



## icer (Aug 6, 2012)

kr651129 said:
			
		

> 1) Can I automount the share at boot?


of course you can, if you use windows - use "connect to network share", in UNIX - use smbclient.


----------

